# sunday at cisp



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

spent 4 hours there with no real action
had 1 small 'hit'.....took my clam but didn't hook himself
at least it gave me hope that something is still around


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You're a braver man than I am, fishing this time of year. Just a few more months...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

don't really have much hope of catching......just like to keep my feet on the sand


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Brrrr! ......at least you're out there!!!


----------

